# ITALIA  SERIE A



## michelangelo77 (Mar 13, 2011)

GENOA-PALERMO 1 QUOTE 1.90

I SHOW YOU ALL MATCHES BETWEEN GENOA -PALERMO,WHEN IS GENOA HOST IN SERIE A

Genoa-Palermo  2:2  24.03.2010
Genoa-Palermo  1:0  o1.02.2009
Genoa-Palermo  3:3  04.11.2007
18/11/1962 SA D10 Genoa 5-0 Palermo Liga Italiana 1962/63 
29/05/1960 SA D33 Genoa 1-1 Palermo Liga Italiana 1959/60 
03/03/1957 SA D22 Genoa 2-2 Palermo Liga Italiana 1956/57 
18/04/1954 SA D28 Genoa 1-0 Palermo Liga Italiana 1953/54 
22/10/1950 SA D7 Genoa 0-0 Palermo Liga Italiana 1950/51 
29/01/1950 SA D22 Genoa 1-0 Palermo Liga Italiana 1949/50 
04/11/1948 SA D8 Genoa 1-1 Palermo Liga Italiana 1948/49 
08/03/1936 SA D22 Genoa 2-0 Palermo Liga Italiana 1935/36 
24/12/1933 SA D15 Genoa 1-1 Palermo Liga Italiana 1933/34 
20/11/1932 SA D9 Genoa 7-2 Palermo Liga Italiana 1932/33


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice, but I would consider only the matches after 2000.


----------



## michelangelo77 (Mar 13, 2011)

genoa-palermo 1:0


----------

